# P95 cocking issue



## ajlandis (May 11, 2008)

Have a P95 that I bought new 6 months ago. I've ran a few hundrede rounds through it. First 100 or so ran fine. After that it started acting up. On the first day of problems, a couple mags ran fine, then on mag 3, it started failing to drop the hammer when I pulled the trigger. Made a click, but no falling hammer. Reached up with my thumb and bumped the hammer back manually. Heard the "cock", then it fired fine, as did the next couple rounds. Then it did it again. Over the course of the next few mags, it went from once every 4 or 5 shots, to every one. Rounds all ejected fine, and new ones fed fine. Slide returned to battery. Hammer was back. Pull the trigger: click- hammer stayed put. To fire it I would have to bump the hammer, almost like a "reset". Took it in and cleaned and oiled it well. Back outside it ran 1 1/2 mags fine. Then missed a couple times on the last half of mag 2. After that it was every shot again. Cleaned and oiled again. Next 5 mags all ran flawless. Then the next 5 were hit and miss, failing about 20% of the time, in no particular sequence, without an obvious trend. All ammo was WWB and all emptys ejected well. 5 mags- all rugers- no pattern there. Ideas?


----------

